# Snow, snow and more snow!



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Well here in the UK most of us have snow of differing depths! someone i know in Scotland has it up to her knees and some are even worse!Hope it is not like last year when we had snow for 5 weeks solid.
Here in Herefordshire we have a couple of inches and that's enough thank you or the removal van will not be able to get here in 12 days to take our furniture over to Spain!! xx :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Well here in the UK most of us have snow of differing depths! someone i know in Scotland has it up to her knees and some are even worse!Hope it is not like last year when we had snow for 5 weeks solid.
> Here in Herefordshire we have a couple of inches and that's enough thank you or the removal van will not be able to get here in 12 days to take our furniture over to Spain!! xx :clap2:


We´ll keep our fingers crossed for you! People here are trying to get back to the UK and can´t because airports are closed.

Hope you aren´t heading for Northern Spain, there is a lot of snow there too.

At this time of year Los Canarias look increasingly tempting ...


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Well here in the UK most of us have snow of differing depths! someone i know in Scotland has it up to her knees and some are even worse!Hope it is not like last year when we had snow for 5 weeks solid.
> Here in Herefordshire we have a couple of inches and that's enough thank you or the removal van will not be able to get here in 12 days to take our furniture over to Spain!! xx :clap2:


Well just heard my friend in Yorkshire tells me it was -17 degrees last night there, wow!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We´ll keep our fingers crossed for you! People here are trying to get back to the UK and can´t because airports are closed.
> 
> Hope you aren´t heading for Northern Spain, there is a lot of snow there too.
> 
> At this time of year Los Canarias look increasingly tempting ...


Cooler here today only 16C in Valverde El Hierro, however add another four or five degrees for the coastal temperatures. We have had cloud for most of the day but looking across to La Gomera, Valle Gran Rey appears to have been in the sunshine all afternoon.

We have rain forecast for tomorrow evening and are on a yellow alert for high winds, we shall see,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Well just heard my friend in Yorkshire tells me it was -17 degrees last night there, wow!!!


OOOOOH, that hurts! I used to live in Yorkshire,

Hepa


----------



## davjan (Nov 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> OOOOOH, that hurts! I used to live in Yorkshire,
> 
> Hepa


We've just driven home along the South Coast from Shoreham to Arundel, and for a while, it was minus 16 degrees at 5.30pm - the "highest" temperature was minus 9..................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

davjan said:


> We've just driven home along the South Coast from Shoreham to Arundel, and for a while, it was minus 16 degrees at 5.30pm - the "highest" temperature was minus 9..................


Gosh, you'd have driven past my UK house! On the Arundel road in Worthing, I'm glad I'm not there if its that cold lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## davjan (Nov 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Gosh, you'd have driven past my UK house! On the Arundel road in Worthing, I'm glad I'm not there if its that cold lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You're in the best place over there Jo. We drove past Washington to the A24, where it was around -9C and then the temperature went lower as we got nearer to Findon, then driving across the Findon Valley it hit the -16C, as well as freezing fog. Roll on 21 months time when we'll be retiring and joining you all on the CDS - not that we're counting or anything, but I believe my husband has worked out the number of sleeps..............


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

davjan said:


> You're in the best place over there Jo. We drove past Washington to the A24, where it was around -9C and then the temperature went lower as we got nearer to Findon, then driving across the Findon Valley it hit the -16C, as well as freezing fog. Roll on 21 months time when we'll be retiring and joining you all on the CDS - not that we're counting or anything, but I believe my husband has worked out the number of sleeps..............


Bless!! Its not that warm here tonight, I'm sitting here with fur boots, body warmer and the electric heater pointing directly at me!! Its all relative I guess, when the sun shines here its lovely no matter what time of the year, but in the winter when it goes down, so does the temperature, I think its about 5c out there at the moment! 

My sister in law lives near Storrington (west Chiltington) and she has been snowed in all week apparently!! We're hopefully (snow and spanish air traffic controllers willing) back to Worthing for christmas. Not that I wanna live back there, but it'll be great to see the family and my house there!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh to be in England now that winter is there!!

Minus 16, now that is cold!! We have cloud sun and drizzle but a max of 20C here in the heights.

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just found the Snuggie I bought in Casa sale last July (!) for 5 euros. It wraps right round you and fills with warm air, just your head and hands sticking out. 

We've even had to make a roof for the cat's basket, poor love she is 18 years old and hasn't replaced all the fur she moulted back in the summer!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like there is more snow and cold weather heading for the UK. Mind you, it's supposed to be 1 degree here on Thursday.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Aye some horrid northerly winds coming by mid/end of the week, bracing for another dumping of snow here in the NE of Scotland, only just managed to drive up n down our track the last day or 2 without the chance of getting stuck.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We are bracing ourselves for another cold snap - temperature due to fall to +3C on Thursday night! Brrr!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A white Christmas is forecast for most of Britain
UK snow: white Christmas 'forgone conclusion' as big freeze hits December 25 - Telegraph


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

haha we'd have killed for anything like +3 last week


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> haha we'd have killed for anything like +3 last week


+3 is still cold and when its that cold here, I'd kill for carpets, cenral heating and insulation - oh and a damp course would be nice too, I seem to be having a bit of a damp issue going on in my bedroom lolol!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

jojo said:


> +3 is still cold and when its that cold here, I'd kill for carpets, cenral heating and insulation - oh and a damp course would be nice too, I seem to be having a bit of a damp issue going on in my bedroom lolol!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


We'd kill for most of that too, live in an old stone crofthouse in the middle of nowhere that has heating that just seems to heat a rectangle shape on the wall behind it and as for damp lol with that snow melting it's almost like a river running down the inside of one of the walls, you can keep your cold floors though  fluffy slippers all the way


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm happy now, I've got a Snuggie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

cold in Britain? Allow me to smile a little bit. From where I used to live in Sweden family now report that they will have milder temperatures, only like minus 14 instead of minus 24... On the other hand I understand, houses in GB are not built for the cold we have in Sweden, not to mention houses in Spain if temps go down towards zero. 

Isn't there are story about water pipes on houses in England always mounted on the outside of walls? (So the plummer can reach them easily if they freeze...?)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

VidaTombola said:


> Isn't there are story about water pipes on houses in England always mounted on the outside of walls? (So the plummer can reach them easily if they freeze...?)


LOL very funny! Not too far from the truth though. Until the 1930s, houses were built with outside toilets, and many people kept them even after building new bathrooms indoors. My dad was a plumber - never short of work in the winter!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

VidaTombola said:


> cold in Britain? Allow me to smile a little bit. From where I used to live in Sweden family now report that they will have milder temperatures, only like minus 14 instead of minus 24... On the other hand I understand, houses in GB are not built for the cold we have in Sweden, not to mention houses in Spain if temps go down towards zero.
> 
> Isn't there are story about water pipes on houses in England always mounted on the outside of walls? (So the plummer can reach them easily if they freeze...?)



Yes a story but untrue, all water pipes are underground to prevent frost damage. The pipes on the outside of the house are, fall pipes to disperse roof rainwater and gas supply pipes.

Funny you should ask that question, yesterday I was asked the same by another Swede. Swedish propaganda perhaps.....

Hepa


----------

